# reviving text from printed docs(hindi)?



## Saharika (Oct 23, 2006)

i have some documents written in hindi...typed  by me...i donot have soft copy of it now...so i have a scanner ..and what i want to do is scan those doucment get it in text form so that i can edit...
i have abby software which works fine for english documents but it is not able to do any thing for hindi ..documents...or change it to text...so what to do...any idea...
i have a soft as well which converts non unicode to unicode...

so any idea that i can get convert those printed hindi document to editable text for ms word...?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 23, 2006)

The ministry of information and broadcasting site has got what you are looking for. Register for their free CD of hindi software and in that CD you will get OCR software for Hindi. Install that software and scan your hindi documents.


----------



## Saharika (Oct 23, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> The ministry of information and broadcasting site has got what you are looking for. Register for their free CD of hindi software and in that CD you will get OCR software for Hindi. Install that software and scan your hindi documents.


i dint found any such soft in that site or even info about that ..
i just saw download abrocat reader..link...
where is the link....
or any other soft?
__________
goggling here and there i found this link which was suppose to be of soft which was able to translate english to hindi..but link does not work
any other place i can download this or other such osft
*anglahindi.iitk.ac.in


----------



## Saharika (Oct 25, 2006)

i have downloaded a soft called chitrkan from *164.100.51.41/htm/index-win2k.htm
it says no thing and let us downoad soft and then ..after download it says no chitran.ini file ..
the file is there ...but no thing is written in that ini file..
so what to do..


----------



## satyamy (Oct 25, 2006)

i have 1 OCR software for Hindi
pls give me ur Scanned Hindi Document n let me try......
may b i can help u
__________
I too have Chitrankan Installed on My PC
& it work for me


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok
Now i tell u the right way too install Chitrankan
First make a folder named "Chitrankan" in Drive C
now copy a file named "Chitrankan.ini" into drive C
now install setup from ur C:\Chitrankan\Setup
after this restart ur PC

Now Chitrankan Should Work.........


----------

